# climber suicide



## Greg (Mar 7, 2003)

A climber that worked freelance a couple of days a week for a friend killed himself yesterday. He worked for my friend on Tuesday, his girlfriend said he must have taken the $200 he earned that day and was out all night smoking crack, never came home. The next day he climbed a tree, hung a noose, and then hung himself. Going out this way I thought that something would be in the news, but I haven't found it so far. 
Not sure if this happend on a job site or not, must not have or it would have made the news for sure.
Greg


----------



## spreaderman (Mar 7, 2003)

*news non coverage*

The news does not cover suicides. It must be an accidental death or murder for the news to cover it. Their reasoning is more people would do it just to get news coverage.


----------



## Reed (Mar 7, 2003)

Crack. Senseless.

Working the coastal Carolinas and Georgia, some North Florida I had temp help if the job called for it and it seemed crack was an epidemic problem there. 

Central-west Texas never had what I saw back east. How many other areas are infested? These guys we would pick-up were exactly where we dropped them off night before, same clothes, hadn't eaten, 1,000 yard stares. What gives????

A climber smokin' crack? Knew some that pilled a lot, smoking I don't care about after the fact, but crack cocaine? Might as well try the euphoria of a 180 grain bullet - it's cheaper. 

Sorry for that loss.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 8, 2003)

Someone I worked with on the ground had had a problem with coke, but I do not think(crack) it is too widely used here. Too bad some of these people do not get into detox before it is too late.


----------



## TREETX (Mar 10, 2003)

It is odd you say that. A climber here in austing did the same thing 2 years ago. Sad, nothing else to say


----------



## Jumper (Mar 11, 2003)

I wish someone of these now dead folks would become a poster child for drug abuse-I met a hell of a nice guy last December who at 38 is suffering from the onset of Altzheimer's, the main reason being cocaine abuse and a very addictive personality/gene pool. His brain is toast, and he is still well enough to know it.

Abuse h*ll, my bro-in-law has had both his hips replaced from PRESCRIBED steroid use. God knows what what happens to people that buy this crap on the street corner.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2003)

I found out a little more about what happened:
The tree he hung himself from was right behind the drug dealers house. He had a note on him that appologized to his family and friends, and also told all about the drug dealers business. 
--Again, nothing in the local papers, just info from friends and family. 
sad.
Greg


----------

